# Tamron SP 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/tamron-sp-150-600-f5-6-3-vc-review/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/tamron-sp-150-600-f5-6-3-vc-review/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>The link to the review doesn’t seem to be working, it could be a traffic issue. I’ll leave the links up and we’ll see if it corrects itself.</p>
<p>Frank Wong has completed his review of the soon-to-be-released Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC zoom lens. This is currently the longest zoom lens currently in production and looks to be a steal at only $1069. If you’re a birder or wildlife photographer on a budget, this lens may be the perfect addition to your kit.</p>
<p>The review has been translated to english and shows a lot of sample images.</p>
<p><strong>Says Frank</strong>

<em>“A good value lens appear in the market ! 600mm reach , F6.3 does not a matter for DSLR nowdays which have good ISO , fast focus , light weight (1.9KG with tripod mount), also a very long warranty period  (3-6 years as i remember in Hong Kong  )  . I am very impressive with this lens .”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://it.wyswig.com/2014/01/02/review-tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-english-review/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1013956-REG/tamron_a011_c_sp_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC $1069 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## thismercifulfate (Jan 2, 2014)

The page won't load at all.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 2, 2014)

thismercifulfate said:


> The page won't load at all.


will not load on Safari or IE

_The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: http://it.wyswig.com/2014/01/02/review-tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-english-review/

Unable to determine IP address from host name it.wyswig.com

The DNS server returned:

Server Failure: The name server was unable to process this query.
This means that the cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. Check if the address is correct._


----------



## iowapipe (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is another link from canon watch (if it is ok to post) here:
http://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-review-sample-pics/

You will find a few vids and pics, but it is not the full review.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 2, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Says Frank
> 
> “I am very impressive with this lens .”



Don't you just love these translation engines? ;D

Well, to some this lens will actually make one look impressive


----------



## MrPeevee (Jan 2, 2014)

iowapipe said:


> Here is another link from canon watch (if it is ok to post) here:
> http://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-review-sample-pics/
> 
> You will find a few vids and pics, but it is not the full review.


That's where the review was first posted. Sample pics and test videos can be seen on canonwatch.com


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 2, 2014)

Hmmm, none of the sample pictures I've seem so far impress me. Please prove me wrong.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

sorry bros , i am frank wong from it.wyswig.com

my ISP though it was kind of DDOS and they blocked the 80 port 

now i am dealing with them , hole get back soon. lucky that canonwatch they hosted the picture 

=[ sorry guys , my dumb isp was too "smart"


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll be watching this closely... I keep a 2x for my 70-200, but seems that this would be a better solution for occasional long reach instead, for just a few more bucks!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 2, 2014)

hksfrank said:


> sorry bros , i am frank wong from it.wyswig.com
> 
> my ISP though it was kind of DDOS and they blocked the 80 port
> 
> ...


Pretty funny, Frank, and I guess you could say there's a bit of interest in your review! We all look forward to reading it once you sort things out with your ISP.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2014)

Tamron has had QC issues in the past (e.g., second elements coming loose in the 24-70/2.8 VC). Assuming this review is of a pre-production lens (likely hand-picked for the reviewer), I'd prefer to wait for reviews of production copies of the lens, purchased through normal retail channels.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tamron has had QC issues in the past (e.g., second elements coming loose in the 24-70/2.8 VC). Assuming this review is of a pre-production lens (likely hand-picked for the reviewer), I'd prefer to wait for reviews of production copies of the lens, purchased through normal retail channels.


Neuro, I'm pretty sure the lens was released in December in Asia, so this should be a retail lens, but until we can read the review we won't know for sure.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2014)

600mmish: Tammy $1,000ish Vs Canon $12,000ish : : :


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tamron has had QC issues in the past (e.g., second elements coming loose in the 24-70/2.8 VC). Assuming this review is of a pre-production lens (likely hand-picked for the reviewer), I'd prefer to wait for reviews of production copies of the lens, purchased through normal retail channels.



I do enjoy Dustin's reviews as he, like Bryan C. speak in real world terms and the review isn't coming off as a sales pitch. But I agree with Neuro and the off the shelf review vs promo-pre production review.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 600mmish: Tammy $1,000ish Vs Canon $12,000ish : : :



Personally, I can't wait for this lens..... should I get one of these http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/ so I can use it with my iPod?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 2, 2014)

Having problems with the website loading in chrome as well.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 2, 2014)

$1000 for the lens, and about $700 for a crop body to screw onto it and you have quite the birding setup! If is any good, that is. I've not had any experience with Tamron.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 2, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Having problems with the website loading in chrome as well.



The reviewer popped in her and already said his ISP thought it was a DDOS. That's what happens when you get slashdoted. I guess we'll just have to wait for this ISP/Hosting customer service to get to his message saying that it's real traffic, not a DDOS.


----------



## racebit (Jan 2, 2014)

The question is if this lens has any advantage (IQ, speed, size, weight) over the 400 5.6 L. The 600 number on its own means nothing if it can not outresolve the 400L.
It should be comapred to the Canon 400 as they have similar price, not to the 500 or 600.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> should I get one of these http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/ so I can use it with my iPod?



Sorry, but that's just crazy!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 2, 2014)

And it looks like the website is back up.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

slclick said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron has had QC issues in the past (e.g., second elements coming loose in the 24-70/2.8 VC). Assuming this review is of a pre-production lens (likely hand-picked for the reviewer), I'd prefer to wait for reviews of production copies of the lens, purchased through normal retail channels.
> ...



yep , they told me this was not cherry picked and just take out from those stock (not sure but i knew everything there will be golden sample and they knew how to cherry pick the good stuff) at least my copy on hand was looking like that . but if you get bad copy usually i will exchange one for it (like choose 3 lens while buying in shop and pick the most good one) not sure oversea shop will allow like that but in hongkong some shop does let you do so haha . 

while tamron switch from japan to china those years , people epic and finding japan stock everywhere (i am the one of them anyway , then i get a 2-hand used A16 and sold it after i upgrade. while later in end 2013 i get a free one from buddy , made in japan =D) thats why i pointed at the review , location of manufacture was not a issue , main problem is how the quality control doing. But for personally comment , china was not a good place to handle high level quality control , that's why better grading lens are made in japan = = (true fact) 
hope this time wont have that quality issue because i gonna to buy one (oh tamron plz)


----------



## unfocused (Jan 2, 2014)

The sample images don't blow me away, but they aren't bad. Nothing that a little sharpening in post couldn't fix. For most of us, there really isn't any other choice. The only relevant comparison is between this and Sigma's "Bigma." If it outperforms that, then it's a winner.


----------



## Buschtrommel (Jan 2, 2014)

it might be a good lens, but the problem is the aperture of 6,3 at the long end. With clearly sunshine there a good results possible but try at bad weather to get a 1/1000 without pushing the ISO into highest heaven. 
Also I think that this lens will not be very sharp at the long end and the long end is at least the reason to buy this lens.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> The sample images don't blow me away, but they aren't bad. Nothing that a little sharpening in post couldn't fix. For most of us, there really isn't any other choice. The only relevant comparison is between this and Sigma's "Bigma." If it outperforms that, then it's a winner.



yep , i dont always shoot wildlife (i do product review and shooting event photo these years lol~) 
for sigma i does not suffer from focus issue and now i only keep a sigma 35.4 art which are godly nice

lets professional and lab test do the job. but they are too slow then i doing it myself hoho~
some people from china said it does not sharp as their 500mm F4 and 600mm F4 lol~ but i told them i can put it into my bags and travel around. i am looking forward that comapre to sigma again , i cannot borrow a sigma in time to made head to head compare but at my experience sigma 50 500 was not sharp as tamron at wide open tele. but OS and vc are like 50:50 or 40:60 , both good. one thing my friend stick to sigma is : it have shorter MFD at certain focal length (like 300 or 250) which he always using for butterfly shot. thats tamron cannot provide . although it have more reach at 600mm , but angle of view are different though~


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

Buschtrommel said:


> it might be a good lens, but the problem is the aperture of 6,3 at the long end. With clearly sunshine there a good results possible but try at bad weather to get a 1/1000 without pushing the ISO into highest heaven.
> Also I think that this lens will not be very sharp at the long end and the long end is at least the reason to buy this lens.



i found that most shot are at 600 ... (not long enough for small birds too)
for 600 F6.3 vs 600F4 and remember that F stop are different from Tstop (like canon 24 105 L was about T5.6 ) . which means tamron actually will have less light travel into the body, and the vignetting does affect metering too. VC cannot help to freeze target , which means smaller aperture = higher ISO needed . in bright sun , no problem for this lens . but for forest or bad weather it maybe a problem but personally i can accept 6400 ISO and event i using 51200 in my job photo (nearly complete dark concert...) . my boss was correct - he said frank you are luck that DSLR have ISO boost , on old years he using flim camera ......... ( skip ~ his talk was like forever lol~) 

it worth the penny but cannot change the fact , it was not a fast lens (not focus speed , the T-stop)


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

You can wrap it like a Sigma Art series but it's still a 6.3 Tammy


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2014)

I was a little bit concerned with the quality of the 600mm images. I know that things are reduced and sometimes images are distorted by reduction and jpeg, but I feel that my 100-400L with a 1.4X TC looks as good or better on my 5D MK III with a 100% crop.
The comment about AF stopping at times was a bit concerning as well.
Like others, I'd like to have a low cost 600mm lens, and I know there will be compromises, I want to better understand what they are.

Frank - Did you try a TC on the lens with the 5D MK III?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 2, 2014)

The link is working now - nice review of the lens. It looks like the performance is good but not great from this review, but I'm sure it's going to be finding a lot of spots in amateur & birder's bags given the price and size. 

I'll wait for the DxO / PhotoZone / LensTip, etc. results before passing any further judgement.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was a little bit concerned with the quality of the 600mm images. I know that things are reduced and sometimes images are distorted by reduction and jpeg, but I feel that my 100-400L with a 1.4X TC looks as good or better on my 5D MK III with a 100% crop.
> The comment about AF stopping at times was a bit concerning as well.
> Like others, I'd like to have a low cost 600mm lens, and I know there will be compromises, I want to better understand what they are.
> 
> Frank - Did you try a TC on the lens with the 5D MK III?



bad news , kenko DGX pro 300 blue dot (newest one) was not working either 1.4x or 2x , error 01
maybe old non report model will work (or tape mod)

but working on 600D , exif are not correct ( while i using with canon 70 200 2.8II it show F4 with 1.4 and 5.6 with 2x) but on tamron 150 600 it only show value without VC 

i need to return lens within a few hours, it is 3:30 am hong kong now, i will online tomorrow ~
fixed the server , finish the review and now i finally can get a sleep HAHA~


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The link is working now - nice review of the lens. It looks like the performance is good but not great from this review, but I'm sure it's going to be finding a lot of spots in amateur & birder's bags given the price and size.
> 
> I'll wait for the DxO / PhotoZone / LensTip, etc. results before passing any further judgement.



my review really lack of lab test =[ 
and i was too bad in wildlife photography (really , this was like 3rd time to do it ....) 

i found some really nice bird shot from japan but cannot using it without permission (still not reply me yet)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was a little bit concerned with the quality of the 600mm images. I know that things are reduced and sometimes images are distorted by reduction and jpeg, but I feel that my 100-400L with a 1.4X TC looks as good or better on my 5D MK III with a 100% crop.
> The comment about AF stopping at times was a bit concerning as well.
> Like others, I'd like to have a low cost 600mm lens, and I know there will be compromises, I want to better understand what they are.
> 
> Frank - Did you try a TC on the lens with the 5D MK III?



I think the question is, is this "good enough" for those who want to have a super-telephoto available because there are times when even cropping won't do. That's sorta where I fit in. Most of the time I won't use a super-telephoto, but on the other hand, I'm finding I want something (200-400ish, maybe a bit longer) around to use it. Sure, there's renting, but after I rent a handful of times it's almost as if I should have just bought it. If this lens can deliver reasonably good images/video for $1100 in this range...it might just be worth it. The 100-400 w/1.4x will be a lot closer to $2k. And even if they release a new 100-400 with much upgraded optics that make the 100-400 w/1.4x or 2x TC much better IQ than this Tamron...the lens itself I'm sure will be quite a bit over $2k.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 600mmish: Tammy $1,000ish Vs Canon $12,000ish : : :
> ...



#1 lesson I learn in life : "you get for what you pay for"


----------



## Marauder (Jan 2, 2014)

I must confess, I've been very interested in this lens and anxious to read a review. Needless to say, I never expected it to even come close to the Canon 500 or 600 F4 IS's (of either the I or II generation), nor do I think did anyone else, even if the price came in at 2-3 times the now announced price. What I DID hope for though, is something that might at least match (or maybe even exceed) the resolving power of the 15 year old 100-400L and also provide a reliable auto-focus. Once the price was announced, that expectation was certainly made much more dubious, but I was still hoping they might pull it off, however unlikely that seemed. My two biggest fears would be that it would have lower IQ than the 100-400 IS and, even more so, that it would suffer from the perennial third-party lens sin of unreliable auto-focus. Much remains to be seen of course, as this is only the first review, but the troubling AF issues encountered by the reviewer certainly seem to indicate the AF may struggle and freeze, particularly at the long end. To me that is an even bigger deal breaker than IQ being less sharp than the 100-400L. Birds in general, and BIF in particular, don't give you many "second chances" to get the shot--AF just has to work. Lately Sigma, with its Sport and Art series of lenses are managing to change the expectations of users when it comes to both IQ and AF, and I was hoping that Tamron, with this lens might aspire to similar, lofty ambitions. Granted, this is only a first review and there hasn't been any side-by-side "apples to apples" comparison between it and a 100-400L, or 400 5.6L regarding IQ, and the AF issues might yet prove to be something wrong with this particular example, but the AF issues in particular are troubling, especially given the 5D III's stellar AF system. For those of us with cameras with lesser AF systems (even good ones like the 7D), it's bad news--if the lens can't focus well on a 5D III (or 1DX, 1D IV for that matter) then those of us with a 7D or 70D are going to have even greater issues--and then there's the AF systems on the Rebels!!!!! 
Like everyone, I'll be interested to see Justin's review and even more interested to see Lens Rentals and Bryan's (The Digital Picture) reviews. However, it's starting to sound like this lens is aimed more at the level of the older Sigma and Tamron lenses, rather than the "affordable" L series or the Sigma Sport line. They may have "out bigma'd" the Bigma---but I was really hoping they'd set their sights higher. :-\


----------



## dlleno (Jan 2, 2014)

Exactly... An updated 100—400 +1.4x is sounding a lot better to be. Sure it will be 2x maybe 3x the price..


----------



## Marauder (Jan 2, 2014)

dlleno said:


> Exactly... An updated 100—400 +1.4x is sounding a lot better to be. Sure it will be 2x maybe 3x the price..



Indeed, I'm looking fwd to the new 100-400 II, but given it's also rumoured to be 5.6 max at 400mm, you'd lose AF on all cameras except the 5D III and 1D series cameras with a 1.4 TC. Of course, if the new 7D II has F8 AF like the 5D III and 1D series.... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Neuro, I'm pretty sure the lens was released in December in Asia, so this should be a retail lens, but until we can read the review we won't know for sure.



On loan from Tamron HK. 



hksfrank said:


> yep , they told me this was not cherry picked and just take out from those stock (not sure but i knew everything there will be golden sample and they knew how to cherry pick the good stuff) at least my copy on hand was looking like that



Yeah, not sure if I'd believe that, either. Certainly, it's in their best interests to make sure a reviewer gets loaned an excellent copy. Either way, the AF issues mentioned aren't encouraging.


----------



## lescrane (Jan 3, 2014)

first, thanks Frank for making this available and answering our questions.

I think Frank shot these birds hand-held. If this is true, we cannot really benchmark the sharpness of the lens at all. The review is still valuable as a "hands on" assessment of how the lens will hadle in real life, but as far as sharpness, the user, and the conditions introduces a lot of variation. I personally will shoot with a monopod, rarely hand held. If I hold the assembly close to my body and breathe correctly, can usually go one stop slower than hand held.

I've been scouring the Chinese and Japanese websites and seen many bird shots, and they have overall been ok. As Frank and others said, it will help to have the "lab" tests to see how this Tamron compares to 100-400 Canon L, etc on the bench.

The autofocus speed is a big factor, esp. if you shoot BIF's, or other fast moving objects. If you tend to take fewer action pictures, you can live with slower autofocus.


----------



## candc (Jan 3, 2014)

this lens seems pretty good for what its supposed to do, that is give you a big long zoom range in a relatively light and compact package that works in good light. that's not what i want, i want a really good 600 f/4 that doesn't cost $12000. i guess sigma is working on one (cr1). it seems that everybody that is interested in this lens wants 600mm so just make a prime!


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

lescrane said:


> first, thanks Frank for making this available and answering our questions.
> 
> I think Frank shot these birds hand-held. If this is true, we cannot really benchmark the sharpness of the lens at all. The review is still valuable as a "hands on" assessment of how the lens will hadle in real life, but as far as sharpness, the user, and the conditions introduces a lot of variation. I personally will shoot with a monopod, rarely hand held. If I hold the assembly close to my body and breathe correctly, can usually go one stop slower than hand held.
> 
> ...



the sample 1 i was body going out through a branch and turn over like 90 degree and poin upwards to 2/F .__.
most picture are cropped , if i could get close enough it should be better result . but lens need to return within 1-2 hour later . later should be good sample out by some bigger media which have enough resources and pro photography people to do the test =] 

i am still waiting canon tele lens L new version but i dont think the price tag will at 10xx . One reason i said Tamron 150 600 was not really really damn good as "miracle" - i said this once i knew the price tag. if the lens is unique and very good , tamron will mark it at a higher price on sale , just like 24 70 VC which super and only lens come with VC at standard range F2.8 . if canon new lens are good , then it will at least selling at 2K , people may stay with canon if able to afford and got better optics (also canon have in body correction may help sometimes) . seems impossible to see canon sell a new L at 1k tag (most new lenses are superb and price also super , that 24 70 2.8 II omg) 

from reliable source there will be new super zoom for full frame too , to update the old 28 300 super zoom and also one for aps format.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

candc said:


> this lens seems pretty good for what its supposed to do, that is give you a big long zoom range in a relatively light and compact package that works in good light. that's not what i want, i want a really good 600 f/4 that doesn't cost $12000. i guess sigma is working on one (cr1). it seems that everybody that is interested in this lens wants 600mm so just make a prime!



in over 90% of time i am using it at 600mm , only zoom out while i travel and looking for target
(too complicated location, cannot find birds keeping at 600mm - wildlife newbie common issue)
tamron does not have prime now ... (only those macro lens) 
then the tele prime will not exceed 8) (seems true... not sure why they not making prime lens) 


sigma will have sport series new lens and as sigma really working hard on new lens series , it should be great but of coz the price will get closer to canon (maybe like 50% to 70 % price tag ?) 
i love my 35.4 A and the 120-300 sport are impressive too (just playing it a few times while a good person let me try it , that lens have 2.8 fast aperture although the size and price much bigger than this tamron , working well for me in job which i use 70 200 2.8 II + 1.4/2x TC there . their target are different , like a value tele lens and a premium tele lens hoho~.


----------



## Marauder (Jan 3, 2014)

hksfrank said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > this lens seems pretty good for what its supposed to do, that is give you a big long zoom range in a relatively light and compact package that works in good light. that's not what i want, i want a really good 600 f/4 that doesn't cost $12000. i guess sigma is working on one (cr1). it seems that everybody that is interested in this lens wants 600mm so just make a prime!
> ...



I concur Frank. I think there is a real market for an "affordable" long lens, that is substantially less expensive than the Canon primes, but still has decent performance/quality. I don't expect it to match the big Canon primes optically, but it could still be significantly better than the current offerings. And some good quality zooms too. The Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sport shows that it's possible to create a good lens which, while not "cheap," still offers a massive savings over anything else in the Canon/Nikon catalogue and is optically impressive, with good AF capabilities. The only thing that keeps me from getting the 120-300 is that 300 can be a bit short for birding, albeit using it on a crop mitigates that somewhat. Still, a nice 400 F4, 500 F5.6 and 600 5.6 for less than 5k (say 4) would be very nice for those of us who are on a budget! Not a pro--just an enthusiastic amateur. Mind you, I keep drifting to the thought of saving up for a second hand Canon 500mm F4 IS series I, which seem to be around 5-6 grand. Still a lot of cash, but possibly at least "doable!" :


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2014)

hksfrank said:


> sorry bros , i am frank wong from it.wyswig.com
> 
> my ISP though it was kind of DDOS and they blocked the 80 port
> 
> ...




Thousand Thanksssss, Dear Frank, For your Great Review/Report, And Great sample photos of this Great Tamron Lens---I Say Great, Because Of Tamron company do a great job = The Quality Lens Per US Dollars cost, Dollars Per Dollars, No one can match Tamron Company, Yes, I Have TAMRON SP AF 11-18 MM F/4.5-5.6 DI II LD IF( for more than 10 years) and TAMRON AF 28-300 MM. F/3.5-6.3 LD IF MACRO( for more than 15 years) still love their Quality of Tamron Lenses. Yes, I have 18 Canon Lenses , That Include 9 " L " Lenses ( 600 mm Too), And I still in love with Tamron Lenses.
Happy Holiday, my new friend.
Surapon


----------



## rbr (Jan 3, 2014)

candc said:


> i want a really good 600 f/4 that doesn't cost $12000. i guess sigma is working on one (cr1). it seems that everybody that is interested in this lens wants 600mm so just make a prime!



There has never been a better time to buy a big lens for less money if you're willing to buy a used one. The old Canon 600f4 is still a fantastic lens, and the 800 is also readily available used for a lot less than a new one. Those lenses didn't turn into pumpkins at midnight the day the newest lenses started shipping. People are still taking and selling great shots with them and will continue to do so for many years to come.


----------



## HankMD (Jan 3, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> I think the question is, is this "good enough" for those who want to have a super-telephoto available because there are times when even cropping won't do. That's sorta where I fit in. Most of the time I won't use a super-telephoto, but on the other hand, I'm finding I want something (200-400ish, maybe a bit longer) around to use it. Sure, there's renting, but after I rent a handful of times it's almost as if I should have just bought it. If this lens can deliver reasonably good images/video for $1100 in this range...it might just be worth it. The 100-400 w/1.4x will be a lot closer to $2k. And even if they release a new 100-400 with much upgraded optics that make the 100-400 w/1.4x or 2x TC much better IQ than this Tamron...the lens itself I'm sure will be quite a bit over $2k.



There is a cheapo solution for those like me who cannot (yet) commit to a 600mm -- it's called SX50 (or the upcoming SX60.) It's no good for BIF or low light/low contrast but neither is this Tamron.

Some samples (not mine), I think using a tripod:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomson_tsao/with/11685619154/


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Says Frank
> ...



*lol* exactly my thought when i read that line.


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Says Frank
> ...



nono , i made english version for them and i typed myself , my bad english haha 
ROFL~ i did not mention that until i read your post (facepalm =口=) 

but i am sure that google translate cannot handle my chinese
( hong kong chinese + cantonese was too hard for google to translate )


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...and looks to be a steal at only $1069.


I am very, very impressed of that price. I thought It would be much more north of 1.500 USD/EUR. 
Although I still like to wait for some "independent" sample pics and some reviews of sources I can sort out better, 
I'll be with CRs take.


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the review frank.

Some people seem very quick to write this lens off but I'll wait until more reviews and hands on. I was considering the 100-400 Canon before I heard about this lens. Honestly, if this lens can outresolve the Canon at the 200-400 length and have decent sharpness at the 500-600 focal lengths I am sold. Of course, the AF speed should be at least on par with the Canon if not better. If that is all in then I will buy one in a heartbeat. I am not a pro but just need a super tele for the rare times I shoot wildlife or sports.


----------



## Draco3D (Jan 3, 2014)

Another review,against big guns on 3 body,2 pages.A week old,but i think lot of people didnt see it here.
http://www.trinitylumberton.org/category29/


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

hksfrank said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Hi Frank, that's cool you translated it this way, and I respect that you admit it, too! I've been brought up internationally (lived abroad, attended international schools) and I love the diversity of people who attend this forum. It's just great


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> hksfrank said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



=D actually there are more detail in english version which i cannot wrote correctly in chinese .__.
i know the english phrase but no aviliable Chinese phrase . watch too much streaming and play with NA server people made me wrote a english article easier than made a chinese one  although the grammar and english fail sometimes like "i am impressive with this lens " YOLO~


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

Draco3D said:


> Another review,against big guns on 3 body,2 pages.A week old,but i think lot of people didnt see it here.
> http://www.trinitylumberton.org/category29/



oh seems similar to what i expected and memories when i try out the big canon prime cannon(dat price and size , g8 bokeh and sharpness , i only able to hand held and use about 15-20 second before my hands shaky)

and the test show that 2x TC was really a bad choice and use it while aren't any better option. i found that crop without 2x is better than pics with 2x on my 70 200 2.8 II , expected result on 300 2.8 with 2X ,greatly chop down the contrast and sharpness . 

too hard to afford that price /_\ 5D3 , canon 85L and 70 200 2.8 II already spend me a lot 
(my pocket like a onion , made my cry while i open it.... then i kept my 600D and value combo too -1855 kit , 55250 , 50.8) 

i asked certain of people and meet next week to compare it towards canon 100 400 / bigma , not sure can we found a 200 400 1.4 tx but we gonna try hard. sony did not like tamron having VC on the lens , i need a lens with vc to using with e mount NEX / A7 . while no IBIS and with that LA -EA , lens VC are important =[ 

tamron super zoom coming soon , cheers


----------



## lycan (Jan 3, 2014)

"my pocket like a onion , made my cry while i open it."

I've never heard that one before! It's amazing and funny! good one Frank


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

lycan said:


> "my pocket like a onion , made my cry while i open it."
> 
> I've never heard that one before! It's amazing and funny! good one Frank



credit giving to the original : "my wallet is like an onion. when i open it i cry" <you can this series of photo at google search
i collect certain of meme and using in my facebook =D

but i doing in my way cause it was hard to memorize all of them.
we knew that expensive lens are good just like flag ship cars , but most selling are in lower price tag lens .
btw it was strange that anyone will get a flagship smartphone ~"~ 
they like to spend like 700 USD for a flaghip samsung but not a DSLR + LENS ,weird 

for some situation i prefer smaller cmos/frame size like APS, 4/3 or even smartphone . just because i dont need to stop down too many to get enough DOF , for smartphone they are 5mm , F2 , act as a 24mm. for that 2.5 mm aperature (DOF) i need to like F10 on 24mm on a fullframe . i've been too painful for shooting small object and Miniatures , before i knew how does the DOF work (trade off accepted by using smartphone)


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 3, 2014)

Two things give me pause about this lens:

1) The VC. People keep saying it doesn't work that well, but the VC I tried in the 18-270 did. I routinely use mode 1 (2 axis) in panning situations when shooting airplanes at airshows so that I can use slower shutter speeds to preserve prop blur. I'd love to hear more about how well the VC works both on stationary subjects and while panning. I currently use the 70-200/2.8L IS II and 2x TC III, which has outstanding stabilization.

2) The [email protected]#$%N zoom ring rotates in the wrong direction. Everyone does this wrong (Tamron, Nikon, Sigma) and Canon does it right. ;D  I'm not sure I could get used to switching back and forth between this one and my Canon zooms.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> 2) The [email protected]#$%N zoom ring rotates in the wrong direction. Everyone does this wrong (Tamron, Nikon, Sigma) and Canon does it right. ;D  I'm not sure I could get used to switching back and forth between this one and my Canon zooms.



Actually Sigma goes either way, depending on the lens, sample from their website:

I've used zooms from different manufacturers and have gotten used to switching back and forth on the zoom direction, just like each lens is different ergonomically.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I've used zooms from different manufacturers and have gotten used to switching back and forth on the zoom direction, just like each lens is different ergonomically.



Totally off-topic but what I find much more annoying is the way Canon switched around the zoom ring and focusing ring on the 24-105. Now THAT is irritating.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 3, 2014)

Interesting.

The only Sigma zoom I've ever had was the 70-300APO, so I assumed all the Sigma's were the same way. By the way, that lens was also the only lens I've ever tossed in the trash. It's totally worthless.

Still interested to hear about the performance of the VC on the 150-600.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I've used zooms from different manufacturers and have gotten used to switching back and forth on the zoom direction, just like each lens is different ergonomically.
> ...



Not sure I understand. They are the same on the 24-105 as they are on the 70-200 (inner = zoom, outer = focus).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Totally off-topic but what I find much more annoying is the way Canon switched around the zoom ring and focusing ring on the 24-105. Now THAT is irritating.



Switched from what? Zoom ring closest to the body, focus ring further out is the norm for L-series lenses. The 'reversed' lens in the group is the 70-300L - but you're right about it being irritating. I've found that using the tripod collar for the 70-300L helps, since I hold it by that, which places my fingers at the outer zoom ring by default.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Totally off-topic but what I find much more annoying is the way Canon switched around the zoom ring and focusing ring on the 24-105. Now THAT is irritating.
> ...



My travel telezoom, the Tamron SP70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD is that way, too. I'm thinking of upgrading this to the 70-300L. It will be a major upgrade in image quality amongst other features, but as an added bonus , then all my lenses will rotate the same way, but obviously the 'switched' situation will stay. It is a little strange Canon choose to go this route with this lens, the other 7x-300 lenses all have the focus ring near the front element (okay, the 'L' is rear focusing, so that's probably the reason).


----------



## hksfrank (Jan 3, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



p.s. i am not expert in lens design or optics even engineer 

seems focus ring placement are related to focus group location 
as tamron place the USD motor at the back ? (in 70 300 and 150 600)
then A16 have a ring going around like sigma 17 70 , it was at the front 
canon 24 105 will have element moving visible in front (like middle at the lens), then it was at front 
70 200 2.8 seems also at front (i saw something moving there)
my minolta 70 210 beercan F4 also , it was not IF and sure front was a ring turning around ~

sorry i just guessing about it .__." because there is a physical connection between the ring and the focus stuff and it sounds true that to placing the ring nearby 

unless it was wired motor like STM or sony E mount lens .


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 3, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the question is, is this "good enough" for those who want to have a super-telephoto available because there are times when even cropping won't do. That's sorta where I fit in. Most of the time I won't use a super-telephoto, but on the other hand, I'm finding I want something (200-400ish, maybe a bit longer) around to use it. Sure, there's renting, but after I rent a handful of times it's almost as if I should have just bought it. If this lens can deliver reasonably good images/video for $1100 in this range...it might just be worth it. The 100-400 w/1.4x will be a lot closer to $2k. And even if they release a new 100-400 with much upgraded optics that make the 100-400 w/1.4x or 2x TC much better IQ than this Tamron...the lens itself I'm sure will be quite a bit over $2k.
> ...



True enough, however I've already got quite a bit invested in the EF-mount system, and an extremely capable DSLR and I'd rather add a lens (as expensive as they are) then yet another camera to carry around. Although granted it's more portable.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Totally off-topic but what I find much more annoying is the way Canon switched around the zoom ring and focusing ring on the 24-105. Now THAT is irritating.
> ...



Okay, maybe it is the 70-300 "L" that throws me off, as those are the two lenses I use the most. I just know that whenever I try to zoom the 24-105 I end up changing the focus. (I don't often zoom my 100 macro, 85 1.8 or 200 2.8;  My 100-400 is pretty easy to keep straight (just push or pull). I never seemed to have the problem with the 15-85 EF-S but that's because it comes with Canon's special auto-zoom feature (let go of the lens and is uses gravity to conveniently zoom all the way out)


----------



## lycan (Jan 3, 2014)

lescrane said:


> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000605175/picture/#tab
> 
> many images on the Japanese photo sharing site. not much commentary. You have to be a member to view original image......




some of the pics are really sharp. others not really


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Jan 3, 2014)

lycan said:


> lescrane said:
> 
> 
> > http://kakaku.com/item/K0000605175/picture/#tab
> ...



So they should be sharp, as many are shot with the Canon 400mm 5.6L. When you click on photos to open for the first time a window will pop up for a split second with exif info before loading larger pic. Many have 400 5.6L attached to them. The in-flight jets for example. These would happen to be the sharpest ones.
As the saying goes. Don't believe everything you see/hear on the internet.


----------



## lycan (Jan 3, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> lycan said:
> 
> 
> > lescrane said:
> ...



Actually there is one of an airplane that is actually sharper than the ones from the 400mm f/5.6L....


----------



## heptagon (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As the saying goes. Don't believe everything you see/hear on the internet.



So you are saying someone would just go on the internet and lie to the world?


----------



## SevenDUser (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone posted RAW and .jpgs here: 

camahoy.com


----------



## candc (Jan 5, 2014)

I downloaded the raw files and they are pretty good but nothing extraordinary. At 600 the sigma 120-300 with 2xiii is better. Granted the sigma is bigger, heavier, and more expensive. This lens looks like it does what its expected to do but sadly it doesn't appear to be an alternative to the 200-400 or 600ii


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2014)

candc said:


> I downloaded the raw files and they are pretty good but nothing extraordinary. At 600 the sigma 120-300 with 2xiii is better. Granted the sigma is bigger, heavier, and more expensive. This lens looks like it does what its expected to do but sadly it doesn't appear to be an alternative to the 200-400 or 600ii



Say it ain't so! I was hoping that it would be better than lenses costing ten times as much 

I suspect that if/when Canon updates the 400F5.6 that it will out-resolve the Tamron too....


----------



## lescrane (Jan 5, 2014)

my comp group is Canon 100-400L (current), sigma 150-500....eg current lenses, similar price and weight, zoom. I expect any prime to be sharper than a low priced zoom but would not buy the 400.00L w/o IS.

I figure if I buy the Tamron for 1K I am not breaking the bank. If Canon comes out w/a dramatically better 100-400L II in two years, I trade in the Tammy and get it. By better, I mean at 400mm.

Everyone is posting samples at 600mm wide open, both parameters usually the worst combination for a lens. The samples I see are not bad. How will this lens be at 500mm f 8? 400 f 6.3?? I feel that if you get the lens and know the sweet spots, it could be a good option.


----------



## candc (Jan 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded the raw files and they are pretty good but nothing extraordinary. At 600 the sigma 120-300 with 2xiii is better. Granted the sigma is bigger, heavier, and more expensive. This lens looks like it does what its expected to do but sadly it doesn't appear to be an alternative to the 200-400 or 600ii
> ...



I know, shocking. I think I will get one because it seems to succeed at what it aims to do. I could use a good travel / walkaround lens like this and the price is good.


----------



## lescrane (Jan 5, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> Someone posted RAW and .jpgs here:
> 
> camahoy.com



I could not download these files. I got into a site for the Mega downloader, spent an hour downloading what I thought was a zip of the images and now it's nowhere to be seen.


----------



## candc (Jan 5, 2014)

lescrane said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Someone posted RAW and .jpgs here:
> ...



I had to install an add on for firefox, it downloads to your desktop, take a look there


----------



## SevenDUser (Jan 5, 2014)

candc said:


> lescrane said:
> 
> 
> > SevenDUser said:
> ...



Oops, forgot to mention that I had to do that too with Firefox.


----------



## lescrane (Jan 6, 2014)

tx both. Could not install the add-on w/Firefox, downloading another way.


----------



## lescrane (Jan 6, 2014)

I opened all these files in ACR and went thru my usual editing workflow. Am very impressed with the images....Sharpness good, very nice bokeh. Lighting was pretty flat so I bumped up contrast. I have noticed some CA in other images on line but only in extreme cases,eg, tree twigs against white sky.

BTW, I have never used a full frame and I must say, these clean images from the 5D mark III make me want to get one. (I won't...due to weight,$ and crop factor)

I note that all these images were at max aperture, max focal length and were imho quite usable. Not sure if camera was tripod mounted or handheld, shutter speeds were pretty low.

My guess re: the it's too good to be true...thinking ...about such a low price, is that Tamron has projected huge sales for this....and they are willing to take a lower margin due to high sales. They will poach a lot of sales from canon, nikon and sony, not to mention Sigma. Users who could not consider a lens of this length before will consider this, eventually, other mfgrs will counter

If the web poster is lurking here, thanks a lot for doing this. Looking forward to seeing your comparisons with the 400 5.6 L


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

lescrane said:


> I opened all these files in ACR and went thru my usual editing workflow. Am very impressed with the images....Sharpness good, very nice bokeh. Lighting was pretty flat so I bumped up contrast. I have noticed some CA in other images on line but only in extreme cases,eg, tree twigs against white sky.
> 
> BTW, I have never used a full frame and I must say, these clean images from the 5D mark III make me want to get one. (I won't...due to weight,$ and crop factor)
> 
> ...


I am planning on getting this lens, but in the event that Canon comes out with a 400F5.6II, I would probably get that lens too. A series II prime is unbeatable for image quality and AF... a 150-600 would be hard to touch for flexibility in a long lens... both have their place.


----------



## lycan (Jan 6, 2014)

From camahoy.com, this tamron is sharper at 400mm than the 400mm f/5.6L....


----------



## zeshan105 (Jan 6, 2014)

I Would be interested to see how it compares against canon 100-400L as they fall into a similar price criteria.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

zeshan105 said:


> I Would be interested to see how it compares against canon 100-400L as they fall into a similar price criteria.



The 400F5.6 is sharper than the 100-400...

If the 150-600 is sharper than the 400F5.6, then it is sharper than the 100-400..

Of course, when the series 2 versions of the 400F5,6 and 100-400 are released in 2035, things could change


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> ...when the series 2 versions of the 400F5,6 and 100-400 are released in 2035



+1 for your optimism!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...when the series 2 versions of the 400F5,6 and 100-400 are released in 2035
> ...


The 400F5.6 has already been 21 years.... what's another 21????


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The 400F5.6 has already been 21 years....



Old enough to drink, and not even fully weather sealed. How sad…


----------



## jeffreyd00 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone else see this video showing focus speed?
TAMRON SP 150-600㎜ F/5-6.3 Di VC USD(Model A011)のAF速度


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 6, 2014)

jeffreyd00 said:


> Anyone else see this video showing focus speed?
> TAMRON SP 150-600㎜ F/5-6.3 Di VC USD(Model A011)のAF速度



Hmm...seems pretty good for the most part, although at 500 & 600 especially there was some hesitation going from the extremes, although I expect most super-telephoto lenses will have a pause if you are going to such extreme OOF areas if it's not sorta in the ballpark for focus distance.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> jeffreyd00 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else see this video showing focus speed?
> ...


It has a focus limit switch.... that should solve the problem in the real world....


----------



## lescrane (Jan 7, 2014)

http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000605175/SortID=17039747/ImageID=1780472/

Anyone else see this? A stark difference between the Tamron and the Canon 100-400L w/the Tamron much sharper. I'm a bit skeptical, not implying intention to deceive, but I notice shutter speed 1/8 on each...Maybe some mirror slap, or vibration to make Canon look so much worse? either way, Tamron looks good, esp if you go off center a bit.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 7, 2014)

lescrane said:


> http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000605175/SortID=17039747/ImageID=1780472/
> 
> Anyone else see this? A stark difference between the Tamron and the Canon 100-400L w/the Tamron much sharper. I'm a bit skeptical, not implying intention to deceive, but I notice shutter speed 1/8 on each...Maybe some mirror slap, or vibration to make Canon look so much worse? either way, Tamron looks good, esp if you go off center a bit.



Well, it's a fair test for the VC/IS systems. If it's handheld, I can't read the language, so I'm just guessing it was. Especially since they images are slightly different. We know that the IS system in the Canon 100-400L is of an older generation, while the Tamron will have whatever the latest VC that they have. 

Although I do notice that the Canon seems to have a bit brighter, so I imagine it has a bit better of a T-stop, but that's just a guess.


----------



## zeshan105 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well right now it is priced at $1,069.00. And all we have is a few prototype reviews to depend on. I will wait 6 months for actual reviews from photographers and may be slight price drop. It is not going to stay at that price forever. At the end of the day it is tamron and price will drop a lot sooner than any counter parts from canon. But even at $ $1,069.00 its not a bad deal at all.

Another lens to compare this tamron with would be the Sigma 150-500mm F/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM. Its also priced at $1069 at amazon however I don't see very good reviews there.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 8, 2014)

zeshan105 said:


> Well right now it is priced at $1,069.00. And all we have is a few prototype reviews to depend on. I will wait 6 months for actual reviews from photographers and may be slight price drop. It is not going to stay at that price forever. At the end of the day it is tamron and price will drop a lot sooner than any counter parts from canon. But even at $ $1,069.00 its not a bad deal at all.
> 
> Another lens to compare this tamron with would be the Sigma 150-500mm F/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM. Its also priced at $1069 at amazon however I don't see very good reviews there.



I had the Sigma 150-500mm, and up to about 400 mm it was not bad at all. However given the weight and overall performance I'm a lot more pleased with the 100-400 that I bought to replace the Sigma.


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 10, 2014)

a cool review and sample photos from this website "using translator system"

enjoy!

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http://www.trinitylumberton.org/category30/


----------



## seamonster (Jan 10, 2014)

do we know how variable apertures match up to the zoom range? how soon does it hit 6.3? i would hope it stays at 5.6 up to 400mm at least.


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 19, 2014)

seamonster said:


> do we know how variable apertures match up to the zoom range? how soon does it hit 6.3? i would hope it stays at 5.6 up to 400mm at least.



150-250mm @ f5, 251-400mm @f5.6

Roger from LensRentals had 3 samples and all were well centered with little sample variation. He posted a IMATEST comparison today with the 100-400, 50-500, 200-500.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/01/tamron-150-600-telezoom-shootout


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 19, 2014)

At the very least, this is a great way for someone who's thinking of birding to give this a shot before deciding that they're serious about it and will drop 12K on an L


----------



## petefromzim (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2014/01/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-review/


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 21, 2014)

Another review from ephotozine.

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-lens-review-23866


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2014)

zeshan105 said:


> Well right now it is priced at $1,069.00. And all we have is a few prototype reviews to depend on.


This article is about a review of production lenses, not a prototype. They have been shipping for a month now, which is why we are seeing reviews of actual production lenses.


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 29, 2014)

another fresh review with great samples (sharp lens) 

http://www.photoblog.hk/wordpress/71498/%E8%A9%A6%E7%94%A8%E6%89%8B%E6%8C%81%E9%81%A0%E6%94%9D%E9%8F%A1-tamron-150-600mm-f56-3-di-vc-usd


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 29, 2014)

petefromzim said:


> http://www.dustinabbott.net/2014/01/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-review/



This is another one of Dustin's excellent reviews and has made me rethink my initial opinion of this lens, especially because Dustin posts some good sample pictures. Because I recently said farewel to APS-C DSLR's, I'm repositioning my experience with my long lenses and have yet to see if I'm truly satisfied with 400mm on full frame. If I find that 400mm is too short (and I've already decided not to use extenders on the 100-400), the Tamron 150-600 may just fit the bill for the occasional times I would need more reach. It's nice to know there is such an affordable go-to option thanks to Tamron, because in this focal length I most definitely can't justify the cost generally associated with these lenses.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm rather underwhelmed. Please no flames. It's a $1000 lens - I get it. The point is, the images look like a $1000 lens. If your mindset is "I'll take whatever image I can get as long as I can get the shot", then I guess this lens would be for you. But if what your after is eye watering detail and quality for larger-size nature and wildlife wall art, I don't see this lens delivering the goods.


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 30, 2014)

To be honest.. I think this lens should be at least $2000, so IMO $1000 is a bargain... so let's face the good thing..

1- high quality optics from 150 to 600mm
2- Image stabilizer with 4 stops
3- compact and light from a 150-600mm lens
4- images from 400mm and over, looks almost like the real expensive from Canon's and Nikon's (over $5000)
5- This lens delivers super sharp images at 600mm.. very impressive! 
6- 6 years warranty?.. WOW!
7- Moisture-resistant construction
8- super fast and silent auto focus
9- what else..??


----------



## canonrumorstony (Jan 30, 2014)

Those who say the images look like a $1000 lens have obviously not used it. It produces very good quality images, and exceptional for the price. The images are as good as those from my Canon 100-400, 400 f5.6 & 400mm DO.

Some people just can't accept that a lower-priced lens can produce as good images as a higher-priced lens. So let them go and buy the higher-priced ones.

The only fault I have found with the Tamron is that numerous people are having problems with AF in AI Servo mode. It sounds like their copies are defective.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 30, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> The only fault I have found with the Tamron is that numerous people are having problems with AF in AI Servo mode. It sounds like their copies are defective.



Huh ... Numerous users having problems with AF would mean that the problems with the AF unit of the production lenses are to be expected. 

To suggest that there are numerous defective lenses out in the market speaks so much for the confidence you have with Tamron.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 30, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> The only fault I have found with the Tamron is that numerous people are having problems with AF in AI Servo mode. It sounds like their copies are defective.



Can you quantify/identify these numerous people?


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> canonrumorstony said:
> 
> 
> > The only fault I have found with the Tamron is that numerous people are having problems with AF in AI Servo mode. It sounds like their copies are defective.
> ...



Don't forget something.. like Sigma, the Tamron brand is definitely changing their name, investing big money like: hiring new engineers, designers, professional's and buying new materials (fine glasses, UD elements, fluorite similar's, better plastics, etc)..

Now the old Tamron's are like the old Sigmas... bad lenses using cheap electronics and parts.. problems with focusing, cheap glasses resulting soft images, OOF, noise AF, etc... 

But now, things have changed, look the New Sigma lenses (35mm 1.4 ART, 120-300 2.8 S OS, 50mm 1.4 ART, 18-35 1.8 ), like the new Tamron's (70-200 2.8 VC, 24-70 2.8 VC, 150-600 VC, 90 macro 2.8 VC) ... all amazing piece s of glass competing with the top notch from Canon and Nikon.. for half the price, just amazing!

So, the new 150-600 VC, belongs to the new Tamron line.. which means, high quality stuff!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 31, 2014)

hemidesign said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > canonrumorstony said:
> ...



I think the one thing that neither Sigma nor Tamron have yet proven is long term build quality, repair/turnaround, and how their new lenses will hold up under the roughest of conditions. Not to say that Canon lenses always do, yet on the majority of their L lenses you mostly hear stories about how they kept working under some of the roughest of conditions. That's what a number of people are looking for and why they pay so much (besides IQ) for some of the Canon lenses. It'll be real interesting to see if Tamron and/or Sigma can start to break down that mythos that L lenses are the only way to go if you care about extreme conditions build quality.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 31, 2014)

How is the autofocusing with this lens? This being a variable aperture lens, does it stop working on cameras (other than 5D3/1DX) when you go beyond 400mm as you are f/5.6 limited with the AF?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> How is the autofocusing with this lens? This being a variable aperture lens, does it stop working on cameras (other than 5D3/1DX) when you go beyond 400mm as you are f/5.6 limited with the AF?



AF will work because the lens 'lies' to the camera about the 6.3 aperture at the long end. Many third part zooms make use of this feature. Another example is the Sigma 150-500.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 31, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> Those who say the images look like a $1000 lens have obviously not used it. It produces very good quality images, and exceptional for the price. The images are as good as those from my Canon 100-400, 400 f5.6 & 400mm DO.
> 
> Some people just can't accept that a lower-priced lens can produce as good images as a higher-priced lens. So let them go and buy the higher-priced ones.
> 
> The only fault I have found with the Tamron is that numerous people are having problems with AF in AI Servo mode. It sounds like their copies are defective.



Yes, I haven't used it. Maybe it does punch way above it's weight. I'm basing my appraisal on the images submitted with the review. Fine for what they are and would probably get a lot of "Likes" in a Facebook post. But they are not of the quality that I would want to print big and hang on my wall. I'm contemplating renting it for a week to see if it really can deliver. I'm seriously wanting to move away from my current concentration on portraits and in to nature and wildlife. I've been getting some killer scenic/landscapes lately with the 24-70 2.8L II but my 70-200 2.8L II just isn't going to cut it for wildlife and no way I can invest in the Canon 600 f4L II. So if a 3rd party player like the Tamron can't deliver images that I would be proud to display as wall art, then I'm pretty much hosed. The only real test will be to get my hands on one and take it for a spin.


----------



## hemidesign (Feb 1, 2014)

J.R. said:


> How is the autofocusing with this lens? This being a variable aperture lens, does it stop working on cameras (other than 5D3/1DX) when you go beyond 400mm as you are f/5.6 limited with the AF?



This video below is the PERFECT answer for you...

SIGMA 150-500とTAMRON 150-600のAF比較

Sigma 150-500 AF speed in 150mm and 500mm, and Tamron 150-600 AF speed, 150mm, 500m and 600mm

You will be amazed how fast the new Tamron performs against Sigma (and other lenses).. enjoy!


----------



## hemidesign (Feb 2, 2014)

secret page from Tamron Japan with 4 sample photos.. 

http://www.tamron.co.jp/gallery/fukuda_h/index.html

http://www.tamron.co.jp/lineup/a011/mtf/index.html


----------



## hoodlum (Feb 2, 2014)

Some very good BIF images.

http://jjbird.smugmug.com/Photography/Tamron-150600-Lens/i-SCF5vdP


----------



## hemidesign (Feb 4, 2014)

Another good review and samples (in japanese) enjoy!

Btw, this samples are so SHARRPP!!! wow! 

http://www.forum.xitek.com/forum-viewthread-tid-1262048-extra--action-printable-page-1.html


----------



## hemidesign (Feb 4, 2014)

STUNNING SUPER SHARP IMAGES.. WOW.. 
this freaking "affordable" lens deserves my respect! 

http://www.dchome.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1245219&extra&page=1


----------



## hemidesign (Feb 5, 2014)

Another stunning shots with this amazing lens.. ENJOY! 8)

http://www.dchome.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1244589&extra=page%3D1&page=1


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 5, 2014)

There are two similar threads going on this lens. The following is what I posted on the other one:

I was able to get out for a few minutes after work with my 150-600. I took a series of photos of a lighthouse across the lake from me using a monopod at several f stops. I need to get used to using the lens on this monopod as I was having issues controlling a sideways twisting motion. I posted the shots at http://www.pbase.com/lebthree/tamron_150600mm_test&page=all. All the lighthouse and tower shots have no sharpening or noise reduction applied. For each of these shots I have the full frame 600mm original shot and a heavily cropped version. The last two photos in the series will give you an idea of the distances involved. I don't know how much faith I would put in these shots as the variation between them could just as well be due to lens movement on my monopod and fading light.


----------



## canonrumorstony (Feb 5, 2014)

The Tamoron 150-600 has serious AF problems in AI Servo mode, which vary depending on the Canon body that is used. To read some of these problems reported by actual owners, please see:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1270895/0

It would not focus properly on either my 7D or 1D MK IV, so I returned it for a refund.

For static shots it appears to be great, but how many SEQUENTIAL shots of BIF's have you seen posted, with each frame in focus?


----------



## canonrumorstony (Feb 6, 2014)

Some comments:

Canon 6D AI Servo Single center point focus works fine
Canon 70D AI Servo Single center point focus works fine
Canon 7D AI Servo does not work Note: The only way I have taken keeper BIF images with this lens is by using Single center point focus or center point expanded and constantly bumping focus.
Canon 1DM4 AI Servo does not work 
Canon 1DX AI Servo works fine.


----------



## candc (Feb 7, 2014)

i haven't read through this entire thread because there are several on this subject. this lens is great if you don't need f/2.8 at 300 or 400, you are not paying for that. the iq and af are really good out to 400 and then it drops off. it is still very usable at 600 and you are not messing with converters. if you are shooting at 600 all the time and want the best iq then guess what? you still have to pony up for the 600ii but if you want a lens that is easy to carry and easy on the wallet that gives excellent results out to 400 and good results stopped down at 600 then this is the way to go. something to keep in mind is that if this lens only went to 500 i don't think you would be hearing the complaints, think of that extra 200mm as a bonus?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 7, 2014)

hemidesign said:


> secret page from Tamron Japan with 4 sample photos..
> 
> http://www.tamron.co.jp/gallery/fukuda_h/index.html
> 
> http://www.tamron.co.jp/lineup/a011/mtf/index.html



Interesting...thanks for sharing


----------



## Hannes (Feb 7, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> Some comments:
> 
> Canon 6D AI Servo Single center point focus works fine
> Canon 70D AI Servo Single center point focus works fine
> ...



Would I be right in assuming the 1D III would behave like the 1D IV given the af system which I believe is shared?


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a play with one today in my local shop. I am shockingly out of practice of hand holding a telelphoto! Even with a borrowed monopod shots were blurred, however there were 2 which showed the potential this lens could have, I would have asked to take it outside, but it was so wet and gloomy I was better off inside pointing it at a camera display cabinet. 

I feel with another play and more thought of settings it would perform much better and convince me to pull the trigger on it. It may be I will have to use a tripod with it rather than a monopod.


----------

